# Substrat für Wasserpflanzen



## Stoer (7. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe unter der Rubrik "Basiswissen" den Beitrag von Stefan S gelesen.
Er empfiehlt als Pflanzsubstrat:

* Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass die Pflanzenentwicklung in der Reihe Grobkies – Feinkies – Sand – Verlegesand besser wird.*
Wo soll ich diese Mischung herbekommen ?!

Es wird dort auch gesagt, dass mann die handelsübliche Teicherde nicht nehmen sollte.

Also nun zu meiner Frage:

Was sollte man für die Bepflanzung von Pflanzkörben für ein Substrat nehmen, welches sich auch über normale Wege besorgen läßt (Baumarkt, Teichhändler)?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hi Peter,

ich habe erst teuren Verlegesand aus der Tüte gekauft (Hornbach) - bis ich erfuhr, dass ich bei einem Baustoffhändler um die Ecke auch gewaschenen Rheinsand in Eimermenge bekommen kann - somit fuhr ich mit nem 300L Laubsack im Kofferraum zu ihm  + nem kleinen Eimer und Schaufel und schaufelte - dann zu Hause alles inne Schubkarre und dann in den Teich.

Für Seerosen findest Du das Mischungsverhältnis hier.

Wenn Du natürlich ein Moorbeet oder einen Ufergraben gestalten möchtest, benötigst Du keinen Rheinsand sondern eine Nährstoffreiche Mischung in dem Graben.

Ich habe alle Pflanzen direkt in den Sand gesetzt und mit größeren Steinen zusätzlich beschwert.


----------



## Stoer (7. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Nein, ich meine Substrat für Pflanzgefässe.
Kann ich den Verlegesand direkt in die Pflanzgefässe geben und dann Pflanze rein ?


----------



## axel (7. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Peter 

Hohl Dir Spielsand aus dem Baumarkt für Deine Pflanzgefäße.
Dort ist auch Lehm mit drin der für die Pflanzen gut ist .
Wasserschwertlilien könntest Du sogar nur in groben Kies setzen, die Wurzeln hohlen sich die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser.

lg
axel


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hi Peter,

ich hab mit Blähton (Hydrokultur) gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Am besten ist der gebrochene, da größere Oberfläche. Da es aufschwimmt nur oben eine Schicht Kies draufmachen.
Bei uns im Supermarkt haben die das als Streugranulat noch in großen Mengen da. Wenn das weg soll, steh ich mit 2 Wagen an der Kasse. 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## RKurzhals (7. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Peter,
wenn Du hier im Forum stöberst, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass in Sand/Kies die Pflanzen am schlechtesten anwachsen . 
Wie "normale" Pflanzen freuen sich auch die Wasserpflanzen über Nährstoffe aus dem Boden, von wenigen Ausnahmen wie vielen UW-Pflanzen mal abgesehen. Damit brauchen Deine Pflanzen auf jeden Fall einen "Startdünger" (z. B. Osmocote, oder andere, geeignete Kügelchen/Kegelchen). Ich habe sie bei mir in ein Lehmgemisch (Ton geht auch) gesetzt, damit sie auch dauerhaft Mineralien bekommen.
Mit der Zeit werden sich bei Dir im Teich Schwebstoffe absetzen (=Mulch-Schicht), die von den Pflanzen dann abgebaut wird. Bei zu feinem Sand entsteht sehr schnell darunter eine "Faulzone", also ein Bereich, in dem kein Sauerstoff mehr hinkommt, und wo "Faulgase" entstehen, was nicht sehr schön ist. Ich würde daher nach oben mit gröberem Material arbeiten, und den Teichboden nicht komplett mit Sand bzw. Lehm/Ton bedecken. Viele Pflanzen haben zumindest in der Startphase Probleme mit grobem Kies. Ich habe daher die Pflanzen in Körbe mit Lehm (und obendrauf Kies) gesetzt. Ob das gut war, wird die Zeit zeigen... .


----------



## Stoer (8. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antworten.

@ Rolf

Die Info "Sand/ Kies Gemisch" habe ich hier aus dem Forum ( Siehe meinen Startbeitrag).
Stand unter Basiswissen !

Also um es mal zusammenzufassen:

Pflanzsubstrat für Teichpflanzen (*außer Seerosen*):

Unten in den Pflanzkorb Spielsand und etwas Lehm und oben drauf Kies und eine Schicht größere Kiesel (damit die Fische nichts rauswühlen). Wäre das o.k. ?

 Obwohl ich überlege gerade wo ich Lehm herbekomme !


----------



## mr koi (8. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo,
ich will wenigstens eine Ecke im Teich sandig haben.Welchen Sand soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Piddel (9. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Moin,

@Joerg: Streugranulat funktioniert ? würde ich gerne ausprobieren. Muß ich da was beim Kauf beachten ?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Annett (9. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo.



mr koi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will wenigstens eine Ecke im Teich sandig haben.Welchen Sand soll ich nehmen?


Gehts auch etwas genauer? Wofür sandig? Um Pflanzen zu setzen oder für die Koi (zumindest suggeriert das Dein Nickname) zum Gründeln?


----------



## Joerg (9. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

@Peter: Ich hab mir die Verpackungen mal genau angesehn. Ist das gleiche Zeug was du für Bodenfilter als gebrochenen Blähton kaufen kannst. Ich denke mal spätestens Mitte März glaubt der Marktleiter nicht mehr an großen Schneefall und will es loswerden. 

Ich hab den Großteil meiner Pflanzen in Blähton gepflanzt. Die wachsen super und es bildet sich kein Schmodder, da alles gut durchspült wird. Letztens hab ich ein paar Meter rausgeholt - alles ein großer Wurzelballen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Limnos (9. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hi

Es mag sein, dass eine Seerose in einem neu eingerichteten Teich nicht genügend Nährsalze bekommt. Aber weder Sand, noch Humus noch Torf enthalten diese in nennenswertem Maße. Sie dienen eigentlich nur den Haltewurzeln als Halt. Durch Auscheidungen der Fische kommt schnell genug "Pflanzennahrung"  in den Teich. Seerosen sind schon nach einem Jahr über den Topfrand hinausgewachsen und dann versenken sie ihre Saugwurzeln in den Schlamm, der sich am oder im Boden gebildet hat. Ich habe Seerosen immer an einen Kalksandstein mit Loch gebunden und beides an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches (bei mit 80 cm) versenkt. Mein Problem ist allerdings, dass ich jedes Jahr 2 Drittel der Seerose "ernten" muss, damit ich überhaupt noch Wasserfläche sehe. Gleichzeitig schöpfe ich dann auch 2 Drittel des Schlammes mit ab.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Stoer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

die Idee seerosen an einen Stein zu befestigen find ich super,  da ich an der tiefsten Stelle (Standort der Seerosen) genug Schlamm habe.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Wolfgang,
da sprichst Du mir aus dem Herzen! Mein Vorschlag mit Lehm und Düngekegeln ging auf die von Dir erwähnte Startproblematik ein, Du hast das viel besser als ich 'rübergebracht .
Lehm ist nichts weiter als ein Sand/Ton-Gemisch (und sicher noch weiteren Mineralien). "Humusarme" Erde, wie man sie aus Bau-Aushub bekommt, oder am Rand von (z. B., auch ehemaligen) Kiesgruben, wäre das Material der Wahl. Für die Pflanzen ist das eine a) wurzelfreundliche und b) nährstoffliefernde Basis.
Blähton ist porös und nicht scharfkantig wie gebrochene Lava (die auch genauso porös, aber billiger ist), und in Verbindung mit Startdünger auch eine gute Wahl. Kies und Lava sind damit nicht tabu für den Teich, sondern für manche Pflanze problematisch beim "Start".
Es geht beides gut: Lehm oder Blähton.


----------



## Maik (12. März 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo!

Ich nutze als Substrat für meine Pflanzen am Rand nur Kieß Pflanzen wachsen wunderbar !

Und In den Pflanzenkörben habe ich Hydro und obendrauf ne schicht Kies damit die Hydros nicht wegschwimmen !

Und meine Pflanzen wachsen alle ohne Probleme !

Ich nutze kein andres Mittel wie Dünger usw.!

Gruß Maik


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo liebe Teichpflanzenfreunde...
Hab über die Suche den Thread hier gefunden und  damit schon eine Antwort auf meine Frage...
Habe einige Pflanzen in Töpfen, einige noch orginal vom Kauf...Leider gibt es immer sauerstoffarme Zonen und damit auch Fäulnis... Die Pflanzen sollen in Töpfen bleiben ,weil sie nicht 100% Winterfest sind und in der Garage überwintern...zb. Sumpfgladiole, Aponogeton Dis..., __ Hechtkraut, Myrophyllium, usw...
Habe Lavastreugut hier und werde jetztmal die Pflanzen in Lava umsetzen und hoffen, das dann nixmehr fault...Mein Teichlein besteht schon ein paar Jahre und die Startproblematik besteht nicht...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hmmm bist Du sicher dass sie in entsprechender Tiefe nicht winterhart sind?
Hast Du schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht dass dir Pflanzen kaputt gegangen sind aufgrund von "sauerstoffarmen Zonen"?
Lava würde ich selbst nicht nehmen...ist irgendwie so teichfern...


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hei, klar wären die bei entsprechender Tiefe Winterhart...
Aber ich hab nur ein kleines 80cm tiefes Loch...von etwa 1m³ der ist im Moment voll mit Krebsscheren, Zungenhahnenfuß und __ Hornkraut...der Rest is Flachwasserzone von 15-40cm tiefe...und da sind sie definitiv nicht winterhart...
Wenn die Folie mal kaputt ist, hoffe ich auf Erweiterung...allerdings genieße ich meine Teichgröße auch, weil ich so meine Pflanzen von jeder Seite aus sehen kann, ohne ein Fernglas zu benützen
VG Biotopfan..


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hab mal zum besseren Verständniss 2 Bilder hochgeladen...
Ist halt kein Fischteich, sondern ein Minibiotop eines Wasserpflanzenmessis
Aber es läuft gut...den Tieren und Pflanzen gehts gut...keine Algenprobeme
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Servus Monika

Schon lange nix gehört .... 



> Aber es läuft gut...den Tieren und Pflanzen gehts gut...keine Algenprobeme


Herz was willst du mehr 

Schaut super aus dein Mini


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Substrat für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Helmut...danke, ja ich lieb die Pfütze und langsam gibts auch wieder mehr zu sehen und zu erzählen, als im Winter...
Bin im Moment mehr bei den Aquarianern und Garnelenzüchtern unterwegs...weil ich auf 10 Aquarien aufgestockt habe und kein Ende in Aussicht
letztes Jahr hatten wir ein kleines Problem...wir haben neue Nachbarn, mit 2 kleinen Kindern bekommen und die Angst hat sich breitgemacht...
Zuschütten und  solche Ideen waren unterwegs (blanker Horror)...aber es hat sich alles zum Guten gewendet und ich kann sogar an Erweitern denken
Sie mußten erst lernen die Grundstücksgrenzen zu akzeptieren...aber ich glaub, jetzt ist es drin...
VG Biotopfan


----------

